# Okay Marcos and others I have a ?



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

What conventional rod and reel do you prefer for jigging. Looking to handle AJs in the GoM. I want to go as light and small as I can and still handle the jigs I need to use and the biggest AJs.

Jim


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Rods, I have no idea. But reels would be the Jigging Master reels. Super small but super powerful. Never used one but reputation has it near the top for the ultimate jigging conventional. But PLENTY of quality reels for jigging such as Trinidad 40n(not made any ore but can find them if you look), accurate bx 500nn or bx 600nn, I have a talica 20 for jigging but is a little on the heavy side, also have heard great things about the smaller torsas, and there are a few okumas which are supposed to be good but I have no knowledge on those. I'm no expert, so I'm sure there'll be a lot more chiming in


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

I love my BX2-500N. The low gear is 3:1 and it has plenty of drag which are perfect for cranking big fish away from the rig. It holds about 275 yards of 80lb braid and a 10-15ft heavy mono leader. Ive always fished it on a 500 gram 5'8" hopper and loved it but recently swapped to the 4'10" hopper(try to find the old one with good guides) and I like it even more. That combo is extremely compact and light weight. Easy to fish for days. If you went with 65lb braid you could probably use the 400N and that would get you as small and light as possible while still being able to whip rig mosters.

Pulled this little minnow off of Sunrise with it last summer.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I usually use a Accurate twinspin 30L on a sea magic 400 dragonfly. But it was down for service and I took one of my TranX HG on a Trevala 6'6" I forget the weight but I was not let down. Those TranX can handle some business for sure. I have 4 of them for go to boat rods for friends. Good thing is anyone can use them cause of the level wind. I won't think twice about grabbing one and sending some steel down deep.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Folks , lets not confuse a conventional jigging reel with a bait-cast reel .Two very different reels , a truly conventional jigging reel is build with at least two anti reverse paws to prevent the pounding of the jigging motion. Not all the so called " jigging reel " have this feature. This doesn't mean that any other conventional reel cant handle it , but in the long run they fail. Simply they're are not designed for jigging , some of the reels I've fish for jigging are.

Shimano Trinidad ,awesome reel bit too heavy , Pro gear Oceanus 30 awesome reel, drag wise & weight wise.
Reels that a actually own & I consider the best to my preferences . Jigging Master PE5N , lightweight , compact , nice drag # & easy to service by yourself . Alutecnos Gorilla 12C , this is a truly heavy duty contender , full 40 # drag ( not that I needed ) awesome free spool at heavy drags , lightweight for it building .
Reels that I never tried but according to the consensus are decent , Accurates I've heard & read goods & bads. Some folks swear on them some heated , apparently the mayor failures are related with drags binding. The new Accurate Dawg seem to have some very highly positives reviews , if Im not wrong , I think they are set with double or triple paws..Please correct me if I'
m wrong.
A new reel in the market are the Release reels , I personally have very good feelings about this little beauty's , made in USA all USA materials , Wes Spieger & his boys are very proud their work.

Now , a reel that I wouldn't use or recommend are the smaller Avets search as MX , LX an so. Please dont get me wrong, not bashing them as I love the bigger boys PRO X & their triple drags T- REX are a beast . Those MX or LX after a good year or less of some jigging pounding they start having back-play to end up losing anti reverse.

Just my experience & personal opinion , like always to each its own


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I used Shimano Trinidad TN30A with a Sea Magic 400gr.
The reel is only 20oz and to me, it's a perfect weight for jigging.
The rod is a jigging rod. It's built here local and it's an awesome rod.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the input! nice Donkey you got there Toledo  I'm probably going to follow Marcus' advice and get a Jigging master but maybe not. 
Jim


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Thanks for all the input! nice Donkey you got there Toledo  I'm probably going to follow Marcus' advice and get a Jigging master but maybe not.
> Jim


No doubt jigging master is top notch. That PE5N looks real nice. I just don't think I could go back to a single speed after fishing the small two speeds.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I accidentally bought a Penn Torque 30 for 275 on eBay. (I didn't really want it but I didn't want anyone else to get it that cheap either lol). I put the lowest gear in it and it is one light strong smooth reel. I'd get the 25 N though. It's a definite contender if you want a star drag. 


Steve


----------

